# Fish Oil Overdose?



## DozersMom (Sep 12, 2008)

I did a search here and on google and couldn't really find any info on this... which I hope maybe is a good sign?... well before I go and call the E-vet I wanted to ask here to see if anyone knows any info about this... I give Dozer the liquid derm caps in his food everyday and I give him the amount that the bottle says to give everyday... well I just went outside to get the mail and I came back inside and the bottle was on the floor, empty, and all chewed up... I have another dog, Tess, who is a boxer, so I dunno who ate it all or how much... but anyways... does anyone know if it is really dangerous for them to have had more than the reccommended dosage? Should I be worried? or should I just expect to see some diarrhea or something? I know that I should just call the vet, but I am just asking here first cause usually when ever I call the E-vet they dont really give me any info, they just tell me to come in right off the bat and then I get there and pay the huge emergency fee for them to tell me that I just need to keep a close eye.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I know other vitamins will, but fish oil is suppose to be good for the heart in moderate amounts. You probably should expect to see something unusual, extra urination, I hope it doesn't block anything but its and a pill of fish oil shouldn't do that. I've never heard of issues with fish oil, but there might be some I know some don't and some do. Vitamin C and/or Calcium too much I think causes constipation. The least you will have a dog with a amazingly nice coat. I think it might effect stool wise but I really don't think the body asorbs more than what it needs for the most part, at least it wasn't a vitamin that comes from something in their natural diet rather than something they normall wouldn't eat. Well good luck!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd call your vet to be on the safe side. I hope your pups are all ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

More than the recommended dosage of anything can be harmful even "all natural products" etc.

It would be best to contact your vet and at least speak with them most vets will assess the situation and let you know if it is worth bringing the dog in or not.

You may also want to consider contacting the ASPCA Poison Control Center.

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc

If you go to that link - the number is posted as well as there is a form you can fill out to get a FREE Pet Safety pack which includes a magnet for you fridge with the control center's number on it!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I would call some local vets and ask their opinions. I looked online and found a couple sites that say it can be dangerous to humans (although it seemed like it would be dangerous overdosing for longer periods of time) but I'm not sure if this would be accurate in dogs. Not all supplements are dangerous.. my dogs got hold of a B12 capsule but it's water soluble so wasn't dangerous. Something like iron for example would definitely be dangerous though. Goodluck with your pups and keep us updated! 

http://heart-disease.emedtv.com/fish-oil/fish-oil-overdose.html


----------

